# The Human Scarecrow



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Anybody need a gig?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can believe that playing an accordion would scare the birds away


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> I can believe that playing an accordion would scare the birds away


Accordions scare EVERYTHING away!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

> "Partridges love rape"


Is quite possible the most amusing thing I've experienced all day. and it's been a doozie of a day.


----------

